# North Korea's Nuclear Program has been suspended.



## JellyPerson (Apr 22, 2018)

This is big news for North Korea and the world. What do you guys think will happen at the summit with Trump?


----------



## MRJPGames (Apr 22, 2018)

WW3 will be declared.


----------



## Deleted-394630 (Apr 22, 2018)

MRJPGames said:


> WW3 will be declared.


Hopefully Soon™


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 22, 2018)

More like Hopefully Later™


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 22, 2018)

Neat, nice to see them stepping in that direction after so much bitterness.
Hopefully they continue to do so after the summit.


----------



## Deleted-394630 (Apr 22, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> More like Hopefully Later™


Do you not know that Soon™ is different than Soon?


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 22, 2018)

I think we all know that
I would assume that Later™ would be longer, /shrug


----------



## Deleted-394630 (Apr 22, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> I think we all know that
> I would assume that Later™ would be longer, /shrug


But Soon™ implies that it will never happen.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 22, 2018)

1. There is reason to believe this isn't true

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.6869692ce9f6

2. They are not giving up their warhead stockpile (est. 20-100 nukes)

North Korea has a history of making political stunts that go nowhere. I hope something actually comes of this, but Un has proven time and time again to be just like his father/grandfather


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 22, 2018)

Kim Jong Un is a pretty bad person.
Should one compare him with Hitler?


----------



## Deleted-394630 (Apr 22, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Kim Jong Un is a pretty bad person.
> Should one compare him with Hitler?


Keep them seperate, both horrible people people.

One with Nukes

One with an ugly stache

Don't compare, only hate, okay?


----------



## gman666 (Apr 22, 2018)

"Suspended" doesn't mean denuclearized... As North Korean officials have already said that the test sites have served their purpose. They probably have ICBM Nukes locked and loaded as a means of deterrent against the U.S.. And a simple discussion amongst leaders will not end in a denuclearized North Korea. North Korea has acquired what it wanted all along (a seat at the bigboy table).


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 22, 2018)

gman666 said:


> "Suspended" doesn't mean denuclearized... As North Korean officials have already said that the test sites have served their purpose. They probably have ICBM Nukes locked and loaded as a means of deterrent against the U.S.. And a simple discussion amongst leaders will not end in a denuclearized North Korea. North Korea has acquired what it wanted all along (a seat at the bigboy table).



You're right, and I know that too. But what that means is that he won't be testing nukes for a while.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Apr 22, 2018)

Kim Jong Un has shown, for now, to be far more intelligent than what everyone thought of him, and actually seems to have a clear strategy regarding NK's status in modern geopolitics. As for the dotard, if this time he can have yet another sudden burst of intelligence and not fuck everything up, good for him (and mybe the world).


----------



## gman666 (Apr 22, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> You're right, and I know that too. But what that means is that he won't be testing nukes for a while.


Yeah, but I'm trying to say that testing or not testing is irrelevant when you have functioning missiles already.


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 22, 2018)

Yeah world war 3 needs to happen so that we can get a whole new set of games based on WW3


----------



## x65943 (Apr 22, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Kim Jong Un is a pretty bad person.
> Should one compare him with Hitler?


It's not really productive to compare figures to Hitler.


kumikochan said:


> Yeah world war 3 needs to happen so that we can get a whole new set of games based on WW3


If Trump actually ends up being a good war time leader maybe he'll be playable in Sid Meier's Civilization XX


----------



## xirtamehtsitahw (Apr 22, 2018)

If there is a World War III, there won't even _be _any games about it (because hardly anyone will survive World War III, and therefore, there won't be enough talented game developers to build a game, let alone multiple games about World War III).


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 22, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Yeah world war 3 needs to happen so that we can get a whole new set of games based on WW3


Are you saying Advanced Warfare is not canon??


----------



## x65943 (Apr 22, 2018)

xirtamehtsitahw said:


> If there is a World War III, there won't even _be _any games about it (because hardly anyone will survive World War III, and therefore, there won't be enough talented game developers to build a game, let alone multiple games about World War III).


That's assuming the war is nuclear. If we have another large scale war it will likely be conventional. Who in their right mind will ever resort to using the nukes?

Another point - we may get good enough at missile tech to render icbms useless.


----------



## xirtamehtsitahw (Apr 22, 2018)

True, but at the same time, World War III will be like World War II, but entirely worldwide, and with modern weaponry all around. There would still be large-scale destruction and massive casualties on all fronts. It would dwarf World War II in terms of the overall detrimental cost to humanity as a whole.

I myself would rather not a World War III took place, but...it will, sadly. It's been foretold for thousands of years in a book I like to call the Bible. This particular book has an uncanny (read: PERFECT) track record when it comes to prophecies being fulfilled. So I have no doubt that the prophecies it contains regarding World War III will also come true.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 22, 2018)

xirtamehtsitahw said:


> True, but at the same time, World War III will be like World War II, but entirely worldwide, and with modern weaponry all around. There would still be large-scale destruction and massive casualties on all fronts. It would dwarf World War II in terms of the overall detrimental cost to humanity as a whole.


I'm just hoping we get a situation similar to WWII where none of the destruction touches the Americas. Selfish, but I don't want to see my nation wrecked.


----------



## xirtamehtsitahw (Apr 22, 2018)

Yeah...but at the same time, that same Bible I mentioned in my above post also basically stays fairly mum regarding the US. It does, however, mention Babylon the Great, who is destroyed in a mere hour. Some say America itself is this Babylon the Great.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 22, 2018)

xirtamehtsitahw said:


> Yeah...but at the same time, that same Bible I mentioned in my above post also basically stays fairly mum regarding the US. It does, however, mention Babylon the Great, who is destroyed in a mere hour. Some say America itself is this Babylon the Great.


I was with you up to the point that you started using a 2000+ year old book written by desert nomads to predict the future


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 22, 2018)

So uh
why are we talking about the bible and WW3


----------

